# Pregnant goat



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi I'm new at raising goats and it's all so confusing to me. I have a doe that I think is pregnant not sure when she was breed we allowed our buck in with the does all the time. I have read so much about pregnancy and labor and nothing seems to fit her. She is a first timer like myself. I have so many questions to try and figure her out. I believe she should be due soon she hasn't bagged up but I have felt a baby for about 2 months. Her ligaments seem to get soft and then the next day they are back. Everyone I have spoken with has told me to check her back side so I have 2 weeks ago her vulva was enormous and then a few days later smaller . Today she doesn't even look pregnant. If so confused if anyone has anyway of telling me if this is normal. I'm beginning to think my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post a photo of her vulva? She might be one that bags up last minute. It all varies from doe to doe. Is she still in with a buck?


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

No she is not with a buck I have separated her from the herd. I'm trying to figure out how to add photos I'm new to this forum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A picture will help of her pooch, rectum, udder area, tail up naturally. And a side view.

This is how you add pictures:
The area you type in your comments, scroll down lower, you will see 
"Manage Attachments"
This will open up another window, there you will see
"Browse"
Click on that, this will open another window
"File upload"
search for the picture you want to display on the thread from your computer there.
"Click open"
This will put the photo onto the list next to the area where it says 
"Browse".
Then 
"Upload"
If it takes too long then errors. make the photo in a smaller format. Then try again.


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

First photo was a week ago when she was really puffy . The next picture is her of coarse. 3rd picture was a few days after her being really puffy and the last picture was taken this morning


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They puff up and go back to almost normal off and on throughout the pregnancy. All the signs but feeling the babies say you have another few weeks to go, but you can usually only feel babies in the last 1 - 2 months. :scratch:

Have you read the Does' Code of Honor?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So true Suzanne_Tyler. 

Yeah, she does change a lot doesn't she. No wonder you are going nuts. 

Babies are on the right side when you feel for babies, rumen left side.


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

I just read it and yup it sounds about right with her. Always keeping me on my toes. And yes thank you I did know babies are on the right . I swear I have read everything I could possibly read on goat pregnancy and every time she starts showing signs I start getting excited only to be let down once again. My friends must think I'm crazy my poor husband must think I'm crazy as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe,:laugh: I know the feeling, doe code of honor.


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Frustrated*

Still no baby and now I'm starting to feel like she isn't pregnant. Here's more pictures what do you think?






first picture was 2 days ago 2nd picture is today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she building an udder?


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

It feels like she might be alittle there's extra skin there anyways. . This would be her first pregnancy and I have read they don't always bag up till labor or after they have kidded.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

A flap of skin is the first sign of an udder building


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you I'm literally going crazy. This is my first time and hers. Another question I have on a different goat I think she maybe pregnant as well however she is harder to tell because she is part angora and has lots of fur. But on February 19th I noticed a small pea sized thick white (like toothpaste ) discharge . I thought it was her mucus plug but she hasn't delivered yet either. She is also a first timer .


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she confirmed bred? Udder starting yet?


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

Well she has been in with a buck since we got her. Which has been a year. She is about 16 months old now. Her right side is real firm and I have felt babies. Still no real definition of an udder.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she still in with a buck?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say she is pregnant if shes been with a buck that long. especially if you've felt babies. they can lose their mucus plug a month or two before they give birth.


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

No she is no longer in with a buck.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

When you feel the babies how big are they? I have a doe that never shows, never bags up, and her vulva never gets puffy. And she kidded twins. 
I can feel the babies on day 35 but I am 100% on day 60. By day 120 you should be able to count babies back bones.


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

On my Nigerian/ angora they are a bit bigger than my hand but that was a few weeks ago when she actually let me poke around and I think there maybe more in there she is a triplet and the buck is a triplet as well. On my other one I couldn't tell you because she doesn't sit still long enough I have felt hooves and that's it


----------



## Tmayer775 (Mar 4, 2017)

On my Nigerian/ angora they are a bit bigger than my hand but that was a few weeks ago when she actually let me poke around and I think there maybe more in there she is a triplet and the buck is a triplet as well. On my other one I couldn't tell you because she doesn't sit still long enough I have felt hooves and that's it


----------



## Blueyes132 (Mar 26, 2016)

I had this same issue. I have 4 girls. 2 I thought were pregnant because they were really fat and their utters were huge. I didn't know when they were bred because they were always with the buck. The last couple of weeks I was really watching because they were acting weird and sure enough one momma had twins and one had one. Then a week later one of the mammas that I didn't think was old enough had a baby. She showed no signs and her utter was small. The all had healthy babies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They sure like to fool us with their udders!


----------

